# B grade reptiles?



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey

(dont really know what section to put this in)

On stock lists...some animals are advertised as B Grade...especialy bearded dragons...

What makes then B grade?
Is it just a slight thing or bad?
Cheers


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

It normally means that the animal is missing toes/tail tips or sometimes worse, you can phone and ask the supplier for more information.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

we get the peregrine list at work and i know what you mean, loadsa beardies (grade B) just as above it means nipped toes and tails


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

As already mentioned most suppliers will have a list of Grade B animals which are usually defective in some way i.e. nipped toes and tails. You do have to wonder if some are just doomed to live out the rest of their lives with the suppliers as i cant imagine many shops will stock them.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

CPT BJ said:


> As already mentioned most suppliers will have a list of Grade B animals which are usually defective in some way i.e. nipped toes and tails. You do have to wonder if some are just doomed to live out the rest of their lives with the suppliers as i cant imagine many shops will stock them.


know quite a few shops that stock them as normal bearded dragons...(at normal price) simply just for profit... 

im thinking of ordering myself a little b grade leopard gecko tho :/


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> know quite a few shops that stock them as normal bearded dragons...(at normal price) simply just for profit...
> 
> im thinking of ordering myself a little b grade leopard gecko tho :/


 They cant be very honest shops tbh!!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

CPT BJ said:


> They cant be very honest shops tbh!!


ano...only in it for profit


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

With something mainly aesthetic, e.g. doesn't cause them to lead a less of a life, or painfully.

Would you buy a B Grade?


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

we would order B GRADE water dragons off peregrine, most of the time they just needed a few weeks tlc and they would be 100% dont remember ever loosing any,or any being really bad.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

B grade means there is generally something wrong. Sometimes its something little somtimes its something major. 

With some WC animals it can mean they are on deaths door, or it could just ned some TLC. 

They can be hit and miss really. 

Jay


----------



## crow (May 27, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> know quite a few shops that stock them as normal bearded dragons...(at normal price) simply just for profit...
> 
> im thinking of ordering myself a little b grade leopard gecko tho :/


 

B grade leos usually have regrown tails. Nothing wrong with them but usually not quite as nice looking as the original tail.

I once bought a B grade blue tongue skink for little money. It had lost part of its tail but it grew back perfectly within weeks!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> ano...only in it for profit


Not to be rude Conner but that is the purpose of having a shop. Don't think I agree with someone misleading customer or selling unhealthy animals, just that the point of having a business is to make money.
Personally I've never really seen many shops selling B grade animals, granted I haven't really been to many other pet shops in the past couple of years.

@BigBoidae
Where is/was it you work/worked?


----------

